# Inverter to charge E bike



## m30 (Oct 7, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a suitable inverter from which I can run the charger for our E-bikes??

 The charger is rated at 1.3A so i presume in need an inverter with an output of 312 watts?
I did plug my charger into the inverter we currently have but it didnt sound right, so i unplugged it straight away. I suppose I need a Pure Sine wave to be sure it doesnt damage either my charger or the E-bike batterys which are both very expensive to replace.

Thanks in advance

Stu


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 7, 2015)

I get 176 watts at 1.3 amps=230v,if your inverter is putting out more say double that you should be ok.
But a pure s/wave would be required and some stat only for short time use so you may have to buy a expensive one around double the norm price and that will require a good size battery as pos over night charging may be required depending on how long to charge one bike,so more info required.


----------



## m30 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

I guess I calculated the requirement backwards eh?

The battery takes 3 1/2 hours to fully charge from flat, but I very rarely get it down that far, normally only down to 30 or 40% so a normal charge time is 2 to 3 hours.

Stu


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 7, 2015)

Should be able to do on a 100amp battery with no probs but i would then run engine for 10 or 15 mins after just to keep battery up,hope this helps.


----------



## Edward B (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a 'Ring' 500w modified sine wave inverter which is fine for wifeys bike battery as well as other things. Very important though is to connect your inverter well to the battery. Cable needs to be suprisingly heavy depending on the length, and connections are better crimped or soldered. What comes with the inverter is often not adequate. Simply plugging into the ciggy socket is no good.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 13, 2015)

I use a Silverline 700 watt inverter with a good thick short cable hard wired with Anderson soldered connections to the leisure battery. It charges our bike batteries one at a time. Best done whilst on the move keeping leisure battery charged. Takes about 2-3 hours to charge 36v 20ah bike battery.

Silverline Silverstorm 263764 Inverter, 700W, 12V: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Hope that helps


----------



## colinm (Oct 13, 2015)

Stu your calculation of power required was correct.


----------



## Tezza (Dec 4, 2016)

I know nothing about leccy soooooooo As i said in another thread we just bought our ebikes so now need to know how to charge them without ehu. We have 2x110 ah battery's and a 150 watt solar panel and a ctek battery to battery charger. What size and what sort of inverter would i need to charge the bikes? On the charger is written
input AC100v- 240v-1.8A max      47-63hz

output: 42  OV ---2.0A

Also was wondering if i get an inverter  would i simply be able to plug it into a leisure battery ciggy socket when driving or the dashboard ciggy socket when driving?
Thanks

edit...the battery is 36V   6.6 AH


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi ya,
Although the smaller inverters are often designed to be plugged into a Ciggy lighter socket, if you are going to use it regularly Consider Hard wiring it in permanent & Securely. 
The world is your oyster with the choice of inverters, but I would actually recommend buy in store, so you get some Face to Face time to ask any questions, & return it if there's a problem.I would also advise Pure sinewave, & Buy a bigger capacity output one than you initially require to make it somewhat future proof, as once you have one, you will be surprised how much you use it.


----------

